# Dremel Multi-max MM30



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Just picked this puppy up yesterday. We have some siding to replace on our current job. I'm hoping not to have to chase the claps any more. Every 1 that needs to be replaced the next one above has been breaking.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Just picked this puppy up yesterday. We have some siding to replace on our current job. I'm hoping not to have to chase the claps any more. Every 1 that needs to be replaced the next one above has been breaking.


I got one like that too, as well as the sanding dremel. $60 for both on Craigslist


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

I have the Ridgid model. Very useful.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> I got one like that too, as well as the sanding dremel. $60 for both on Craigslist


This was $99, we already have 2 regular dremel's.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Handy little tool. I use mine at the shop and a 20v Dewalt onsite. I don't know if Dremel makes a quick connect style yet - I find that Allan Key system a pita. 


Mike.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Danahy said:


> Handy little tool. I use mine at the shop and a 20v Dewalt onsite. I don't know if Dremel makes a quick connect style yet - I find that Allan Key system a pita.
> 
> 
> Mike.


They do but I was to cheap to spend the extra $30 on it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I have one as well, but purchased the Milwaukee lithium battery-powered version and prefer it. No cord to wrestle with.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> I have one as well, but purchased the Milwaukee lithium battery-powered version and prefer it. No cord to wrestle with.



I found the Milwaukee had a lot of vibration, but cut the nicest. My Dewalt is a screamer. The variable trigger control makes musical notes that annoy anyone within a 200 yard radius. Started with Mary had a little lamb, currently learning fur Elise, with my eye on flight of the bumble bee next. 


Mike.


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

We got a dewalt 3amp & a makita cordless...

We use them for so many things, drywall cuts, stripped screws, flooring under trim... great tool!

festool vecturo is not available yet


----------

